# New Releases Confirmed



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A few new releases and cover arts have been confirmed by Amazon, the #1 place to find future BL knowledge.



Orion: Council of Beasts by Darius Hinks said:


> Orion is dead, his mortal host killed before the forest king could resurrect. The halls of the wood elves are in ruins and Athel Loren has fallen under the corrupting shadow of Chaos. As the ancient accord between elf and forest collapses into conflict, daemons flock to the woodland domain, intent on creating a new Realm of Chaos in the heart of the Old World. As the seasons pass and Orion is finally reborn, he must rally all the defenders of the forest if any are to survive.





Gotrek and Felix: The Serpent Queen by Josh Reynolds said:


> Gotrek and Felix: unsung heroes of the Empire, or nothing more than common thieves and murderers? The truth perhaps lies somewhere in between, and depends entirely upon whom you ask...Travelling to the mysterious south in search of a mighty death, the Slayer Gotrek Gurnisson and his human companion, Felix Jaeger, find themselves caught up in a battle between warring kingdoms. Captured by the sinister Queen Khalida and forced to do her bidding, the adventurers must brave the horrors of the sun-soaked Land of the Dead, where the dead do not rest easy.





Commissar by Andy Hoare said:


> Deployed to the prison planet of Furia Penitens to quell a violent uprising, the 77th Vostroyan Firstborn regiment of the Imperial Guard find themselves in a precarious position. The rebels are in a fortified prison-hive, all but impenetrable. A disgrace suffered by their forebears haunts them. And they hate their new commissar...Can Commissar Flint bring them victory and restore their reputation, or will the 77th fail again?























Salamanders: Rebirth by Nick Kyme said:


> Five Years have passed since war came to Nocturne.Third Company, still feeling its losses, recovers its strength. And though a small party have ventured out in search of a certain errant fire-born, it is the Salamanders of Fifth Company who must wage war. On Heletine, the Black Legion has come in the name of Chaos and only Brother-Captain Drakgaard's warriors stand in the way of their dark glory. Victory for the Imperium hinges on the alliance between the Salamanders and The Sisters of the Ebon Chalice, warrior zealots and devout servants of the Ecclesiarchy. But there is more to this Promethean War than conquest, and only as the conflict grinds on are the true motives of the enemy revealed...













So on the whole. The Night Lords cover is hideous. The HM&ToR cover is very very nice, love the Hydra and that image of Magnus on the top. The Salamanders novel has me very excited, it's a nice cover to boot. The new G&F novel sounds brilliant, it's about damn time the pair got themselves into the Land of the Dead. And I suppose the new Orion novel sounds interesting though I haven't read the 2nd one yet.


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> The HM&ToR cover is very very nice, love the Hydra and that image of Magnus on the top.


Looks like Ahriman to me...

Anyway, do we have any specific details about the plot? Amazon has the synopsis as:


> The Thousand Sons and the Space Wolves - two Legions whose destinies were irrevocably entwined at Prospero, and yet who now dance separately to fate's tune. As sanctioned executioners, the Wolves of Fenris were meant to root out treachery at the heart of the Legions...but would they be capable of carrying out a death sentence upon one of the Emperor's own sons? Meanwhile, Ahzek Ahriman and Magnus the Red cast their sight over the galaxy, seeking any clue as to what the future might hold.


So presumably it will cover the Thousand Sons' decision to join Horus?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Someone really missed the shot with the Night Lords cover...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That NL cover is horrid..... uke:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Don't care about the Fantasy side, - I'll get into it at some point, just got way too much stuff to read at the moment -. 

The NLs cover is horrible, hope that's not final.

Salamanders, sounds interesting will pick it up as an ebook some time. 

The HH cover is nice. 

Comissar, I've got the ebook, really liked it, love the Firstborn, the story was good. Though it's nothing special in terms of an IG novel though I'd say it's one of the better ones.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

I wonder, if the author complained how shit the cover was, would it get a change up... i mean the other reworked covers for the books seperate look sweet. why does that cover have to be so shitty in comparison.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Another Mother Fucking Audiobook :russianroulette:

And that Night Lords cover art... talk about doing the novel's content zero justice... Should have gone with fan art, some of the stuff he personally has linked on his facebook regarding First Claw has been phenomenal.

Way better IMO


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khyzer said:


> Way better IMO


Now that is awesome :so_happy:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The helmet on Talos on that NL cover is fucking atrocious. Looks like the artist has never drawn SMs before. Considering how brilliant the covers were on the individual novels this is a serious fuck up. How did it get past the people at BL? Maybe ADB will share his opinion about it with us.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

I get that a certain bit of artistic license would have to be taken because it's kind of difficult to do "midnight clad" on a book cover and all. Part of the aim is to draw in prospective buyers... But come on, the helmet is pretty bad and the big bright red insignia on the shoulder guard? Really?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

> That NL cover is horrid.....


I have no words
Awesome cover for Thousand Sons audio. And yes it is Ahriman, and the book will feature some stuff about SW fighting AL at Alaxxes (THAT'S WHY HYDRA). It will also cover the Thousand Sons' decision to join Horus. The choice would be simple - exactly the kind was offered for AL in 'Legion'
Salamanders: Rebirth by Nick Kyme - Nick Kyme - no thanks. Don't even bother


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> I have no words
> Awesome cover for Thousand Sons audio. And yes it is Ahriman, and the book will feature some stuff about SW fighting AL at Alaxxes (THAT'S WHY HYDRA). It will also cover the Thousand Sons' decision to join Horus. The choice would be simple - exactly the kind was offered for AL in 'Legion'
> Salamanders: Rebirth by Nick Kyme - Nick Kyme - no thanks. Don't even bother


I knew the Alpha Legion was involved! People said it would be about 13th Company venturing into the Eye! >.<

And that cover for NL is a insult!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> And that cover for NL is a insult!


I think that might be one of the more polite comments about it :laugh:


----------

